# Java SDK/JDK/Runtime (Für Win 3.1)



## ssfuture (27. Okt 2005)

Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen Windows 3.1!!

Ihr könnt ja denken was ihr wollt, aber ich habe ein altes Notebook geschenkt bekommen und möchte nun AWT Progamme draufhauhen.

Geht das?

Kennt sich da jemand aus?
Gibt es so ein Runntime?

Vielen Dank Sebastian


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2005)

Hast Du hier schon gesucht: http://java.sun.com/products/archive/index.html ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Okt 2005)

Windows 3.1 läuft doch auf DOS und das ist nur ein 16-Bit Betriebsystem.
Java benötigt mindestens ein 32-Bit-System im PC-Bereich.

Guck aber mal trotzdem hier: http://www.win31.de/software.htm
Da wird folgendes angeboten: _Java SDK, 2.79 MB: Java Software Development Kit für Windows 3.11 (Voraussetzung: Win32s)_


----------

